# Turbo Upgrade time..... *pics



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Turbo Upgrade time...*

So I was tired of just staring at my parts anymore. I decided to just do it. After one final drive of the 218whp stock turbo "beast" I put her down for a hopefully brief rest the other day. I discovered why SS autoworks is also nicknamed SS autojunk... crap etc. I was awesomely disappointed when I went to put it on and flange was wayyyy fucking off. I ended up having to go buy a new drill and a cobalt 1/2" drill bit to drill it out to get the 'extra' room I needed to get the manifold to even slide over the studs. So all in all I paid $150 for the manifold and an additional $100 for a new drill and $15 for a drill bit to go through stainless. I've also paid $100 to have the manifold re-welded and modified to get the T4 flange put on it. This "cheap" manifold has turned out to be not so cheap. And I'm assuming the good times are only beginning with it. But I'm just going to ride this one out for now. So here are some pictures showing where I'm at with it now. I'm doing it slow in my garage and then towing it to a shop I used to work for to weld up the IC and downpipe piping. All I'm waiting for is 2 feet of SS teflon -3 line and a 3" 2bolt cat flange and I'm good to go. And yes I know my engine bay is dirty 




















Turbo is a T04E,... P trim with .60 a/r compressor and .69 a/r turbine. Tuning will be done with my power FC and am hoping to achieve 300whp or so for now stretching out the stock injectors and MAF as far as possible. Wastegate is 38mm Tial with .8 bar spring. A/F will be monitored with an Innovative wideband O2 system that I'm going to borrow from work. 


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

SS autochrome got you too? Damn man i"m sorry to hear that. 93_ka_240 bought him a dumppipe and exhaust manifold from them, and they still have to be modified in order to use it. I blieve this would be a prime example of "you pay for what you get" (I have no intentions of being a smart ass, so dont get me wrong.) but yeah, i thought it was a great deal at first, but damn the aggravation.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm not too worried about it really. I knew all along you get what you pay for. I had an HKS manifold already but it wouldn't fit with this turbo. The turbo would hit the frame and engine mount. So other than wasabi garage manifold this is pretty much the only choice for off the shelf type manifolds in the US for RB's. Now if I'd had an SR motor this would all be much easier


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Some up close pics of the turbo to scale




























T04E vs Stock RB20 turbo


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

'It's soo damn hot...milk was a bad choice."

Beautiful turbo...can't wait to see everything complete...
Makes me wish I had the money I needed to complete my build even more now :thumbup:


----------



## FinedTuned240SX (Oct 31, 2005)

Autochrome ss it the work place to buy anything I know few people who got screw over their cheap products. It must be fabricated by a bunch of dumbskies.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Update!





















Well its done. I drove it for the first time tonight and holy fuck am I not used to boost lag at all. The stock turbo is a fucking supercharger compared to this one. However it gives me the top end that I want. However the worst surprise of all was the fact that the spring in the wastegate is only 6psi. So I'm running 4psi less than stock. But I'm flowing a metric shit ton more air. As soon as the wastegate opens the car sounds like a fucking monster. I'll get a video up as soon as I can. I got to do a few other small things with the current setup but as far as looks go this is basically it. I'm going to make all the new piping black and thats about it. The SSQV blow off valve has been relocated to the inner fender well right where a stock sidemount SR BOV would be. I can't hear the BOV over the wastegate though . I'm running about 10 inches of tubing off the wastegate and thats it. To say the least I'm fucking thrilled. I should have an electronic boost controller here within the next week or two to up the boost to at least 10psi again.


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats hot, :thumbup: but thats also the reason i'ed never go bigger then a T35, i'm gonna upgrade my T25 for a T28. I like my power in the mid band, i wanna hit boost at 2500, T25 hits boost at 2grand on my car


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well yeah I guess if thats where you want your power. The problem with those turbo's is they lose their breath toward the higher rpm, which is where I like to live at. Even with the "extra" two cylinders I have the grunt down low isn't enough for me. However I just did a quick tune myself a little more with an MBC going up and down the street and I must say.. life at 10psi is fucking insane. I'll boost at 14+ when I get injectors. This is fucking sweet


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

made a quick clip of it revving... It sounds like its NA or something hahahaha


right click save please: 1mb

http://www.random240.com/240/rb20-revv.wmv


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for rubbing it in that you get in on the right side haha. That thing just sounds freakin' mean! awesome dude, awesome...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

240luvr said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in that you get in on the right side haha. That thing just sounds freakin' mean! awesome dude, awesome...


 here I'll rub it in some more then..... BTW, this is pre-turbo upgrade:

right click save: RB20 Burnout 1min 30sec nonstop

(some of you may have seen this already)


----------



## 93_240_ka (Oct 26, 2005)

that thing is sick man i love it and yes the RHD is lovely i will show pics of mine after i get the turbo kit on my ka in progress and the later on pics of my s15 front end if i ever get off my lazy well you know and do some work


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> I had an HKS manifold already but it wouldn't fit with this turbo. The turbo would hit the frame and engine mount.


Was the HKS manifold a t3 and do you still have it?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

it was dual bolt pattern t3/t4 and no I sold it on ebay.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I do believe I hate you haha, and I love the fact that after you're done burning out the tires are so damn hot that when you pull away slowly you still leave a trail of rubber...absolutely awesome...also, skillful driving there, those were some tight quarters for those serious donuts...nicely done...kudos, kudos


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Made a quick video of it this morning:

Right click SAVE please!!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

i do believe i heard a second and third possible tire barks?


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the same turbo on my KA. Boost at 15psi with 550cc's makes her fly, but it still lacks that wicked RB sound.
Very nice beads! I like the piping. There's something wicked about 3" piping. I just wish I had that kind of management. With that setup, you can literally just buy bigger injectors and up and away. 

There was never a doubt in any one's mind that Ope would do it. We were just waiting while he never posted all summer. Ope was the one who brought me into this forum in the first place, back when I almost bought an RB20 from him last spring. 

Excellent to see the latest devolopment David! Good job!


----------

